# what is your protocol



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

Hiya all

i thought i would start this thread just to see how we are all different

Last amh nov 2007 9.2 haven't cycled while knowing this!!!!!

1st cycle dr suprecur 225 menopur 6 eggs, 6 fertilised, 2 transferred 3 froze
2ww cyclogest

2nd cycle dr suprecur 300 menopur 12 eggs, 10 fertilised, 2 transferred 4 froze
2ww cyclogest

3rd cycle dr suprecur 300 menopur 10 eggs 8 fertilised, 2 transfered 3 froze
2ww cyclogest, 0.75 dexamethasone and 20mg clexane
assisted hatching

FET

1 dr suprecur, hrt starting 2 pills, 3 pill then 4 pills
2ww cyclogest

2 dr suprecur, hrt starting 2 pills, 3 pill then 4 pills
2ww cyclogest, clexane and steriods(i think)

3 dr suprecur, hrt starting 2 pills, 3 pill then 4 pills
2ww gestone 50, clexane 20mg and steriods 0.75 dex
assissted hatching


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

this is my protocol

AMH- Dec 08 waiting results

1st ICSI- dr suprecur, 225 menopur, 8 eggs- 7 mature, 3 fertilised
2 embryo's transfered on day 2. 
0 froze
2ww cyclogest
BFN


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Hia

AMH Nov 08 - 30 (very polycystic)

Been put on contraceptive pill

Baseline scan 23rd March to follow with antagonist protocol.

New to it all, so all I know at the mo is just 2 weeks of injections!

Good luck all x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

queenie any changes to your protocol for your next cycle?

pixtrix good protocol to reduce the risk of ohss


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Excellent thanks Kara that good to know


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

1st Cycle
225 menopur, upped to 450 for last 3 days
converted to IUI as poor response
BFN

2nd cycle
450 menopur
5 follicles, 5 eggs
only 2 mature enough, 2 fertilised
BFP!!  

3rd Cycle (coming up)
450 menopur


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

kara JE said that she will change menopur to either gonal F or puregon ( ithink that is right) as she felt i didn't produce enough eggs especially as some of them were grainy. i think i would like to try taking something else during the 2ww to help implantation if i can. i see you took other things on your 2ww what were those for. all i have heard of is baby asprin to help implantation


----------



## annic (Nov 1, 2007)

Queenie, just read about your eggs being grainy, so was mine   

1st IVF/ICSI: 375 menopur, 11 eggs, 8 mature, 4 fertilized and only 1 good embryo transferred
BFN.  Apparently my egg walls were also very hard?  to penetrate during ICSI. 

AMH March 08 - 8;FSH 9.2
JE mentioned considering possible change to puregon+-steroids( and I asked about aspirin/heparin, which she said we could consider).  Was offered place in dhea trial, declined but doing dhea on own.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im liking this thread

its very interesting to see what we are all on


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

will have to get my notes out to remeber what i was on  my memory is poop!


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

1st cycle 
dr suprecur, 225 menopur increased to 300, poor response concerted to IUI BFP (lasted about week)
cyclogest once daily on 2ww

2nd cycle IVF
dr suprecur, 300 menopur bordering OHSS (AMH-is this the test which checks the eggs, if so mine 83)
11 eggs, 9 embryos, 2 transfered, 3 frozen
2ww cyclogest two daily BFN

3rd cycle
FET due 16th March start dr suprecur 9th Feb


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

miriam7 said:


> will have to get my notes out to remeber what i was on my memory is poop!


you are rubbish lol

jule yeah amh is the test for ovarian reserve and wow wee yours in high.....looks like you get good quaility though which is brill with PCOS


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

oh yes Kara very high, ive been saving them all these years when i havent ovulated lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

that is one way of looking at it lol 

anyone else ......post your protocol, i will add my next one once i have it


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

ok heres mine  

1st ivf 
downreg-suprecur + 150 puregon + cyclogest= 11 eggs 10 fertilised 2 transfered BFN
3 frozen 

medicated fet
suprecur + hrt progynova 2mg 2,3 then 4 pills+ steroids (dexamethasone)1.5 daily + gestone bum jabs 2 embryos transfered with assisted hatching BFN

natural fet 
cyclogest + steroids (dexamethasone)1.5 daily + 75mg baby asprin (i asked if ok to take) 1 and last embryo transfered with assisted hatching BFP


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

You'll be sorry you asked    Ok here goes:

1st Cycle: IVF - LP - D/R Suprecur
300 Puregon
Acupuncture
Approx 16 follicles, 8 eggs, 1 fertilised (2 abnormally) 
Trigger 36 hrs -10,000 iu Pregnyl
Ovulated early 
2WW Cyclogest - BFN

2nd Cycle: ICSI - LP -D/R Suprecur
375 Menopur, then dropped to 300, 225 and 150
Acupuncture
Co Enzyme Q10
Approx 18 follicles, 9 eggs, 1 fertilised 
Trigger 35 hours - 10,000 iu Pregnyl
Ovulated early again - 2 doses of 5,000 extra Pregnyl after ET - Overstimulated - 20mg Clexane for the OHSS for 3 days
2WW Cyclogest - BFN

AMH 5.6 May 2008

3rd Cycle: ICSI - Short Antagonist Protocol 
Norethisterone
300 Puregon
0.25mg Orgalutran
Acupuncture
14 follicles, 11 eggs - 5 fertilised 
Trigger 34 hours - 5,000 iu Pregnyl
Assisted Hatching 0.75 Dexamethasone 
2WW Gestone - 2 Embryos transferred, nothing to freeze - BFN

4th Cycle - ICSI - Short Antagonist Protocol
Contraceptiive pill
300 Puregon
0.25mg Orgalutran
Aspirin
No acupuncture
13 follicles, 9 eggs - 3 immature - 5 out of 6 fertilised  
Trigger 34 hours 5,000 iu Pregnyl 
Assisted Hatching 0.75 Dexamethasone 
Lining issue at EC, 2WW 2mg x 2 daily Progynova & Gestone - 2 Embryos transferred, nothing to freeze - BFFN

AMH 5.6 Dec 2008


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

annic great to hear that someone else had grainy eggs i hadn't found anyone on here who had the same.

can you ask JE for dhea  or is this something you need to sort out yourself


----------



## annic (Nov 1, 2007)

I hadn't actually asked her - was a bit dump-struck after the follow-up appointment not expecting to hear that me eggies were to blame( or suspected to be) for our poor result as pre-IVF/ICSI I was told all fine on my side?!
I got mine from the US - ultra-micronised DHEA. DHEA is available in UK via internet as an anti-ageing supplement/hormone but there are different forms and apparently not all as well absorbed and utilised effectively. As far as I could find out the best to use is the 'compounded' form that is made up by a pharmacy( don't think it is done in UK,except at IVFWales for the trial by the hospital pharmacy).  So, next best is as I understood it, micronized DHEA.  It would be worth discussing with JE to see if she thinks you're a candidate for DHEA?  
I also hadn't read/heard of anyone else with grainy eggs until you mentioned yours! I was told at embryo transfer after asking about reason for grainy eggs it could either be type of drug used or aged/not so good eggs, but they don't really know. JE at the appointment said in light of response/disappointing outcome, more likely an egg-problem. Also suggested changing from menopur to puregon etc. +assisted hatching. I've also been on a multi-vit and been to 2x acupuncture sessions - need to get that started again.  
Let me know how you get on?


----------



## chally85 (May 12, 2007)

hi e1

september 08: AMH over 70. PCOS given as reason

1st and only IVF (ICSI): short antagonist protocol.

The pill from 30th Oct - 14th Nov
200iu puregone from 20th Nov - 1st Dec
Orgalutron 24th Nov - 1st Dec, not sure of dosage
trigger pregnyl 1st Dec
EC 3rd Dec 8 eggs 1 immature 7 fertilized
et 5th Dec 2 embies transfered 2 frozen
400mg cyclogest x2 per day 

 started bleeding 8 days after transfer doc recons oestrogen levels dropped.

fet planning on march 2nd i think i will be doing suprecur + hrt.

I am not looking forward to down reg, i hear it's not very nice.

will let you know how my fet cycle goes.


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

this is my protocol

AMH- Dec 08 16

1st ICSI- dr suprecur, 225 menopur, 8 eggs- 7 mature, 3 fertilised
2 embryo's transfered on day 2. 
0 froze
2ww cyclogest
BFN

2nd ICSI
d/r suprecur, 300 puregon


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thought i would update my protocol

march 2008 amh level 9.2 retest december 2008 11.4!!

1st cycle dr suprecur 225 menopur 6 eggs, 6 fertilised, 2 transferred 3 froze
2ww cyclogest

2nd cycle dr suprecur 300 menopur 12 eggs, 10 fertilised, 2 transferred 4 froze
2ww cyclogest

3rd cycle dr suprecur 300 menopur 10 eggs 8 fertilised, 2 transfered 3 froze
2ww cyclogest, 0.75 dexamethasone and 20mg clexane
assisted hatching

FET

1 dr suprecur, hrt starting 2 pills, 3 pill then 4 pills
2ww cyclogest

2 dr suprecur, hrt starting 2 pills, 3 pill then 4 pills
2ww cyclogest, clexane and steriods(i think)

3 dr suprecur, hrt starting 2 pills, 3 pill then 4 pills
2ww gestone 50, clexane 20mg and steriods 0.75 dex
assissted hatching

latest protocol at the moment!!!!!!

short protocol

marvelonf or 39 days straight (my choice) yuck yuck
suprecur and 450menopur to be started on cd 2
20mg prednisolone after transfer
50mg of gestone

watch this space


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thought i would update my protocol

march 2008 amh level 9.2 retest december 2008 11.4!!

1st cycle dr suprecur 225 menopur 6 eggs, 6 fertilised, 2 transferred 3 froze
2ww cyclogest

2nd cycle dr suprecur 300 menopur 12 eggs, 10 fertilised, 2 transferred 4 froze
2ww cyclogest

3rd cycle dr suprecur 300 menopur 10 eggs 8 fertilised, 2 transfered 3 froze
2ww cyclogest, 0.75 dexamethasone and 20mg clexane
assisted hatching

FET

1 dr suprecur, hrt starting 2 pills, 3 pill then 4 pills
2ww cyclogest

2 dr suprecur, hrt starting 2 pills, 3 pill then 4 pills
2ww cyclogest, clexane and steriods(i think)

3 dr suprecur, hrt starting 2 pills, 3 pill then 4 pills
2ww gestone 50, clexane 20mg and steriods 0.75 dex
assissted hatching

latest protocol at the moment!!!!!!

short protocol

marvelonf or 39 days straight (my choice) yuck yuck
suprecur and 450menopur to be started on cd 2
20mg prednisolone after transfer
50mg of gestone
aboved abandoned at baseline as lining still too thick

Suprecur 0.5ml a day from day 21
450 menopur
20mg prednisolone after transfer and drug to relax the uterus
50mg of gestone and 20mg clexane from ec


----------



## Cath34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi Kara, what drug did they give you to relax the uterus? Was this the sedation or something else?
I noticed they have increased you to 450 menopur, I thought you had a really good response on 300 previously? Did they say why?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i can't remember the name off the top on my head, its experimental and given for 3 days from et....i will get the name for you

as for dose i need more eggs to go for blast, my 2nd fresh cycle was best and 12 eggs were collected but that was 2 years ago and as i have never hyperstimmulated we thought lets go for it


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

protocol this time

menopur 450
suprecur 0.5 
started on day 2

day 8 
add 20mg clexane

egg collection
gestone 50mg
clexane 20mg

embryo transfer add
20mg prednisolone
nifedipine- do not know dose yet. take for 3 days if day 3 transfer starting on et, if blast start day before for 2 days

extras

pre conception pregnacare
1000mg of omega 3 fish oils high strength
6 brazil nuts
just under a pint of milk (will stop after egg collection. i think)
small glass of pomergranate juice

Luke- well man vits


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

everything is sounding good this time for you kara. are you doing accupuncture this time. 

can i ask about gestone jabs is it one jab everyday and does it have to be the same time every day like down reg and stims


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

no acupuncture this time

yeah the gestone is once a day and i do keep it to the same time

are you doing gestone next cycle?


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

i think i'm gonna give acupuncture a miss as well. didn't really relax me and certainly didn't help last cycle.

have been thinking about gestone lately just not sure if i could do it myself, would rather dh do it but he works shifts.

not sure when gonna cycle next as had planned to have treatment app on 17th aug with tx to start on period due on 1st oct, but i'm off to the doctors again next week as that dishcharge hasn't gone so don't want to do tx until that has been sorted. so not sure if i would be better off cancelling treatment app


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

you could plan your tx for a later date at this appointment hun

gestone really isnt as bad as some say and its quite easy to do it yourself, the first one is the worst like with all the jabs

you taking the DHEA now?

acunpuncture did relax me i have to say


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

yes have been taking it since 1st june. 75mg a day. dh is on wellman.

clinic wouldn't mind me planning with a later date cos if by end of sept discharge has not stopped i don't want to do tx until it has been sorted.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

nah im sure they would be fine with that


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Queenie, hope you get things sorted before you're ready to cycle again.  I'm wishing I had taken 75mg DHEA rather than 50mg as it doesn't seem to have made a difference for me unfortunately.  

My protocol this time:

4th Cycle - short protocol

DHEA since April - 50mg per day (self medicating)
450 menopur and 0.5 suprecur starting day 3
presume cyclogest from EC (  i get there)


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

First ICSI

AMH 30 so SP to safeguard against OHSS

Metformin 500mg
Folic acid 5mg

2 months marvelon
Day 2 of cycle - 112.5 gonal f, increased to 150 day 6
Day 7 - cetrotide
36 hr 5000 pregnyl

Converted to IUI, not an adequate response only 2 egg suitable for collection

Second ICSI so far

Metformin
Folic acid

LP
DR 0.5 Suprecur - 3 weeks
225 menopur

Drinking so much water visiting loo too much at night!!
Eating high protein diet
watch this space!


----------

